# Discus Injury!



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry i've been gone for so long. School is hectic, very hectic.
Anyways, me and my parents recently set up a 72 gallon bowfront aquarium. I started with a fishless cycle and got everything is going great. The temperature is sitting around 27 C (80F) . 
The parameters are:
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0.3 (It's been a rough go getting rid of these but they are almost gone and i've been using prime to keep it under control)
Nitrate - Too little to read (I have live plants taking care of these guys)

Right now we have it stocked like this:
3 Discus
5 Platys
2 German Blue Rams
10 Cardinal Tetras
1 Apple Snail

Today we were in the pet store. Previously we had only 2 discus in the aquarium and we wanted to add one more (as the 2 we had in there were getting a little aggressive towards one another). WE found a really pretty turquoise one, but it was in a tank with a couple of really really nasty fish. I think they were called tiger fish? Their were two of them (tiger fish) in this tank and the larger one had taken huge bites out of the smaller one and the smaller guy kind of had the crap beat out of him. At the time the little discus in the tank looked like, just a little scared (Which is reasonable considering.) So we decided to save him from a terrible fate and bring him home. He got back to our place fine. Once we got him into the tank however, we noticed he couldn't swim very well and that his fins (the ones on the top, the bottom and the ones on the sides) were torn up. His left side fin is torn up badly enough to make him swim crookedly, and make him bob up and down. I am concerned for the little guy, and i was just wondering if he will heal given the time or if i am going to have to take some extra measures to ensure is safey?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its only the soft part of the fin, likely he will recover and grow them back just fine. I wouldn't do anything but keep the water clean and feed nutritious foods unless you see evidence of infection such as red lines, white fuzz, or if the fins keep getting smaller with no nipper present.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I'm glad i don't have to do anything extra, i'm just concerned because he swims funny. I've been watching him for awhile and he seems to be doing alot better now. It was just ridiculous to see those little discus fish in with those meanies. But the guy we took home is safe now


----------

